# Thanks to everyone on EngineerBoards



## Ralph (Jun 25, 2009)

I just want to say a thank you to everyone who posts here. I usually don't have much to add or say, as you can see by the number of posts, but the information I have gathered on this site helped me significantly in my test preparation. It helped me relax, approach the exam with confidence, and ultimately pass. I can't thank you all enough, and I wish everyone the best.


----------



## Sschell (Jun 25, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## maryannette (Jun 25, 2009)

Congratulations, Ralph! I'm glad to know that this site actually makes a difference. It's an amazing thing that they set up, isn't it?


----------



## Johnny (Jul 4, 2009)

I would also like to extend my gratitude for those on here who have helped me and others prepare for the PE exam. Your advice was well taken and appreciated.

Thanks.

Johnny


----------



## bph (Jul 12, 2009)

Ralph said:


> ... the information I have gathered on this site helped me significantly in my test preparation. It helped me relax, approach the exam with confidence, and ultimately pass. I can't thank you all enough, and I wish everyone the best.


Ditto that!


----------

